# Best workboots for comfort?



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

Looking to buy a new set of boots, had Red Wings, didn't care for them, wolverines seem to do well by me, but I'm noticing knee pains throughout the day and at night, so I'm thinking time for a change.

Willing to drop a pretty penny for something worthwhile, any suggestions?


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

I like twisted x and ariat....


----------



## Tactical Sparky (Sep 6, 2015)

I have been wearing Rockies for the past five years. They are the best boot I have ever used in the last 30 years in the trade, and I have tried many different brands. That being said, I also just got a pair of Carolina steel toe boots but have not worn them at all yet.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have learned that boots are boots all last the same for me no matter what snake oil I can clean them with. I won't buy Red Wing boots but I always buy there insoles make any boot feel like a shoe. Downside is extra 60 bucks or so. 
I really want to get a pair of doc Martians they probably still look dumb and suck on ice but I had a pair in high school and threw them away eight years later still looking new. 

Living the dream one nightmare at a time


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

cad99 said:


> I have learned that boots are boots all last the same for me no matter what snake oil I can clean them with.
> Living the dream one nightmare at a time



Same here. Boots last me about 10-12 months, no more no less. I get 100 bucks a year for boots so I'm like whatever lets get some new boots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LKeithR (Aug 9, 2015)

Blundstones...


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

*Red Wings 606* ....:thumbup:

*Red Wing 606 - Mens*

















*MADE IN THE USA*


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

I have three pairs of Danners and love them. I wear them daily even when not working, more comfortable than tennis shoes to me.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

cad99 said:


> I have learned that boots are boots
> 
> I really want to get a pair of doc Martians they probably still look dumb and suck on ice


I don't think they look dumb.  The pair I wear...










Sorry guys I gotta harp on the below. 

As for comfort... insoles are the key. Mine are custom but you can buy good ones off the shelf for less than a $100. As you can see the foot is totaly supported...


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Rockies with insole inserts.:thumbup:


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Work boots are like ski boots. You need a professional salesperson that know their products. That's hard to find in today's market. Try to find a locally owned store with a wide variety of boots. Chances are you'll find a good salesperson that knows how to fit your foot and knows the type of sole and upper that you need.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> Work boots are like ski boots. You need a professional salesperson that know their products. That's hard to find in today's market. Try to find a locally owned store with a wide variety of boots. Chances are you'll find a good salesperson that knows how to fit your foot and knows the type of sole and upper that you need.


I remember when I was a kid, and mom took us to the shoe store, the salesperson (generally a man) put some real work and effort into measuring and fitting several types of shoes to get the right fit. The "salesmen" in shoe stores now just keep the shelves stocked and point out what's on sale today. That's about it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I can't imagine that you didn't like the redwings. It is all I have worn for 25 years. Just about ready to get another pair.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Jesus wore sandals


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Jesus wore sandals



Better watch out, Speedey Petey is going to be all over you.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> Better watch out, Speedey Petey is going to be all over you.


Hanapa'a


----------



## spoon671 (Feb 16, 2014)

I've worn Wolverines for years. Now I wear Irish Setter brand by Red Wing Shoes. Although you have already worn Red Wings and care not for them, I will recommend trying them again, as not all styles fit the same. 

I personally recommend the model 83624 from their Irish Setter line of boots. Link - http://work.irishsetterboots.com/work-boots/83624-6-inch-Boot

They come in widths, are super comfy, and nothing in the industry compares to Red Wing Shoes level of support for their products, from free tune-ups and store locations and proximity to everywhere. 

Everyone's foot is different of course, so I respect if you choose not to. But maybe head into the store to try a pair on. These are the last work boot I will ever own.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I have had the 606 redwings that Harry pictured above. I got a them and a pair of their newer 401's. The 606 ones are nice but for me personally I need a toe cap or the toes get all scratched from kneeling down or crawling around. I had gotten some of the redwing toe protection stuff eh so so. They also have an epoxy like compound too that works ok as well (if you get it there is a good YouTube video foe its installation). My older 606 pairs I'd get atleast 2 years out of, my last pair is trashed but still kicking for mud work.

I really like the 401s as they are comfortable and have a waterproof bootliner inside the boot. The 606s need to be oiled periodically and they are not water proof unless you put the waterproofing compound (mink oil I think) on them. My only gripe is that they have a very aggressive thick tread, so if you go in and out a lot watch you don't track in muck on your boots. The 606 tread is definitely easier to clean and the sole kicks ass on shovel duty.
The other weird thing is I have found with both types I've owned the insert pads sometimes have to be adjusted sideways out especially at the front or they feel funny to me. Oh yeah also they will be stiff when you first get them but after that if sized right they are better than tennis shoes.

Sorry to go all Tesla on this post.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Jesus wore sandals


So does Isis.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I like the red wing 2244


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

IslandGuy said:


> So does Isis.


One of the first things you have ever said that I agree with. :laughing:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Terra! Lightest boots out there


----------



## Judoka (Oct 13, 2012)

No problems at all with Red Wing. Comfortable, durable.......and made in USA.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

daveEM said:


> I don't think they look dumb.  The pair I wear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have pretty toes!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Not mine. Some dude got paid good money for that pic.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

If you have any foot malady, e.g. bunions or hammertoes, there's almost no telling what brand or even model line will work without a fitting. Finding what works best could be a drawn out process regardless. Below is my tale of woe to illustrate this:

After the Timberlands I've relied on for the past year started hurting a few weeks ago, a minute spent on the local Red Wing store's measuring device informed me of freshly fallen arches. Red Wing's orthotics partially solved the issue, but created unavoidable heel blisters.

I put aside the Timberlands because of the blisters and the separation of the sole from the upper, returning to cheap Wolverines in wide width and no safety toe. These, supplemented with $15 heel orthotic inserts from a pharmacy, now fit and feel better than boots twice as expensive or greater.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

If comfort is the main thing, Blundstones are excellent. They are a little tight along the top of my feet when new but after a week they're like slippers.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

Redwings, by them at the Redwing store and have them fit them. They have a fairly large selection of styles and sizes, and will even order you mixed size pairs, 9-1/2 D for the left, and a 9B for the right. 

If you are really having problems with your feet, see a Podiatrist. The younger brother spent a couple of hundred buying insoles from some place in a strip mall that advertised miracles on TV. His feet still hurt, so I told him to go see a podiatrist. His share with insurance was $60. The real orthotics, cured his pain.


----------



## Rickybee (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the red wing 4448 boots pricy but last me 2 years and the best boot I had yet. Although everyone is different. I have wide feet and these boots come in a wide style also.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Just got a pair of these a month ago, not even a break in time, most comfortable boots I've owned in 12 years as an electrician


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

halfamp said:


> Just got a pair of these a month ago, not even a break in time, most comfortable boots I've owned in 12 years as an electrician



What are these?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Not mine. Some dude got paid good money for that pic.


Please don't lie to us.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

IndyJester said:


> What are these?



Looks like Timberlands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Men's Timberland Pro endurance 6" steel toe


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> i remember when i was a kid, and mom took us to the shoe store, the salesperson (generally a man) put some real work and effort into measuring and fitting several types of shoes to get the right fit. The "salesmen" in shoe stores now just keep the shelves stocked and point out what's on sale today. That's about it.


Boot barn,best service take all the time u need to buy and be happy with your purchase..


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Boots are a fickle thing imo. Go to a legit boot dealer and have them measure your feet and listen to their suggestions. I wanted to go a 1/2 size bigger because the boots felt to snug but the dealer told me that they would break in and that would not be a problem, I listened to him and he was right, had I done what i wanted my feet would have been moving around when the boots broke in and caused issues. I won't offer a brand of boots because we all will swear by the brand that works for us but will suggest that you get better insoles than those that come with new boots. Red Wing has some good ones and they also have mold-able insoles. If your feet really hurt after a break in period with good insoles then go see a foot doctor.


----------



## jabantik (Jan 13, 2015)

I like to go to Sears. I don't know if they are all the same, but the ones I have visited seem to have their entire shoe and boot inventory out in the shoe department. I could just open boxes and try stuff on without having to interact with a salesperson.


----------



## Jableman (Oct 18, 2015)

www.wescoboots.com
http://www.wescoboots.com


----------



## lj973gm (Aug 30, 2012)

Thorogoods

Probably the most common on the job I am currently on of 400-500 guys. 

Ironworkers seems to like them the most, plumbers, fitters, and electricians all like them as well. 

Unionbootpro has 30% off sales about 4 times a year and amazon has some as well. Currently amazon has 30% off on specific models. Just grabbed a new pair myself. 

I would not choose them if you are going to be in wet condition, they have a waterproof liner boot model available but personally did not have any luck with them.

The redwing models that are still made in the US are nice, but the money spent in them is not worth it in my eyes. I switched over to throgoods about6 years ago except for a wet/winter boot.


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't bother with steel toes as I have not ever dropped anything on my toes in all my years and I do not work in a factory or place where they are mandated by the employer. 
This gives me a lot more choices on boots and lighter ones as well. I have none that are still comfortable and provide good support after a year so I replace them before they are "worn out".

Big believer in inserts and I use the PowerStep Pinnacle supports in all but one pair of my boots. They are worth the extra $30 per pair of boots and I move them from an old pair to a new pair as they do not wear out. 

I have found a big difference in traction on wet concrete between different boot soles and that is much more important to me than any other factor.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Working in china for a few months so I bought some new boots as my blundstones are 3 years old, soles worn through, and they've never been terribly warm (it gets chilly here).

I bought some red wing 2412's, seem quite comfortable and well made. Worried they might be too warm but I will report back in couple weeks.


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

i wear these and love them


----------



## Lowee1935 (Nov 19, 2015)

It's damn hard to get comfortable boots for work. Personally - I'm using military boots. Anckle is stiff, airflow is ok and comfort is high


----------



## Punkrawker0586 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thorogood boots are what I would swear by... i work in hospitals and do a lot of service work. I walk at least 6 miles a day and my last pair lasted me 2 years (They weren't pretty, but so comfortable!) Union made, in the USA, and I've never heard anyone buy them and say they didn't like them. These are what I have...

http://www.theunionbootpro.com/products/dsp_productDetail.cfm?pSKU=674&w=


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Danner for light, Red Wing for heavy. Rotate as needed/wanted. Feet will be happy. Change heel height, and feet will be happier. Boot warmers are awesome, as are wool socks.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ive tried red wings & thorogoods and ended up giving them the boot to stick with my trusty carolinas. Always comfortable and lasts a long time.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

I've had very good luck with KEEN workboots, I've always liked a hiking style work boot, in the winter time I'll wear Muck boots if there's no steel toe requirement


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Just bought my second pair of Dr.Martens IronHorse..... I'll never change again, and they don't cost much


----------



## Electron Transporter (Dec 31, 2014)

Timberland Pro Boondock 8". Whenever I need new boots, it's a nightmare for me. I warn the salesperson and apologize beforehand that I will be the PITA customer as most steel toe boots are pretty narrow under the steel cap. My right foot always gives me a problem so I know right away if a boot will work for me or not. I usually try a bunch of different pairs/brands on and leave empty handed. This is the first time I've ever had the perfect fit with the first pair I tried on. A bit heavy, but they are composite toe, wide in the toe box, quality leather, waterproof, and the sole is some type of rubber compound that adjusts to cold temps so you retain good traction on snow and ice. So far so good for me. Love em.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

i have timberland boondocks, they are extremely comfy!!!!! although they are very pricey, usually a pair of boots last me about 6 months ( im a big boy) so hopefully i can get a bit longer out of these


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

My boondocks are going on two years. Most comfortable boots I've ever owned. Highly waterproof, and very good on ice. I haven't had to bust out the -100s since I bought them.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

2 years! That's awsome


----------



## 211mike70 (May 18, 2015)

Have been in the army and spent a number of years doing search & rescue, so I have spent a lot of time on my feet with weight on my back. I have owned a lot of tac boots and work boots by different makers and found that they all fit differently.

When I buy boots I try on as many different brands as available and will walk around the store for at least 30 minutes with my final choice to make sure they fit right.
I will only by boots in the afternoon, after walking around for about 45 minutes to get my feet "swollen" to their biggest size. I have found that a boot that fits perfect first thing in the morning will be tight in the afternoon.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

ohiosparky99 said:


> I've had very good luck with KEEN workboots, I've always liked a hiking style work boot, in the winter time I'll wear Muck boots if there's no steel toe requirement


I am on my second pair and they are awesome boots! They have some made in the USA, you just have to check.

My alternative is Carolina's, super comfy as well. Redwings, I can't go back to them. The quality isn't what it used to be.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Chippewa, hands down. Feel like fluffy bunny feet.


----------

